# Creating splits with no honey?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, you don't need capped honey. But maybe it's a little early to make a nuc from this hive. Do you have queens available if you do nuc this hive? 

When I make a nuc from a hive I use one frame of open brood with eggs and young larvae, one frame of capped brood, and one frame of honey, capped or otherwise, plenty of bees, and two more frames to fill out the 5 frame nuc box. One frame could be foundation. To this I add a mated queen or a queen cell 24 hours after making the nuc. But I do this in South Carolina in March and April when drone pupae show blue eyes and queen cells are available.


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

no you don't need the frame of honey. Just feed them some sugar syrup. Honey would be better but not required.


----------

